# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Hartkloppingen, onrustig gevoel, buikklachten, striae(zonder aangekomen of gegroeid)

## liselottetje

Ik heb sinds een paar weken last van hartkloppingen als ik bijvoorbeeld te trap opgelopen heb, ook heb ik een onrustig gevoel, en buikklachten(maagzuur, maagkramp, darmkramp) vraag me af wat het is en hoe ik hier vanaf kom... herkent iemand deze klachten?

----------


## Flogiston

Kun je deze vraag niet veeeeeel beter aan je arts stellen dan op een anoniem Internetforum, waar je antwoorden krijgt met onbekende kwaliteit van onbekende mensen met onbekende kennis en onbekende motieven?

----------


## patje69

Liselottetje,

Hartkloppingen zijn over het algemeen vrij onschuldig. Ze worden meestal door onderstaande zaken veroorzaakt. Echter gaan de hartkloppingen gepaard met misselijkheid, pijn op de borst, kortademigheid of duizeligheid is het raadzaam om je huisarts te raadplegen. 

Stress

Hyperventilatie

Heftige inspanning

Gebruik van alcohol

Gebruik van cafeine in bijvoorbeeld koffie en cola

Door te roken

----------

